# Fred Herzog: NYT



## cgw (Dec 18, 2017)

Two personal favorites--Herzog and Dyer:

The Odd, Otherwordly Glow of Fred Herzog’s Photography


----------



## ceemac (Dec 24, 2017)

That's a good article. Having lived in Vancouver during the time he photographed it, I've never looked at  his photographs as art, just wonderful pictures that can take me back to the times and places. I guess that's what good art does.


----------

